# Bí quyết đi giày cao gót hữu hiệu giúp nàng không bị đau chân



## nusy (25/11/18)

Nếu bạn là tín đồ của giày cao gót thì đừng nên bỏ qua những mẹo nhỏ này. Giày cao gót là “trợ thủ” đắc lực giúp tôn lên nét quyến rũ và nữ tính cho phái đẹp. Tuy nhiên, việc sử dụng thường xuyên sẽ khiến bạn gặp phải tình trạng đau nhức, chân bị phồng rộp. Để bảo vệ đôi chân ngọc ngà của mình, hãy tham khảo những mẹo sau đây.

*SỬ DỤNG PHẤN RÔM*

*

*
​Một cách khác cũng được nhiều người ưa chuộng chính là dùng phấn rôm. Để giảm lực ma sát giữa bề mặt mu bàn chân với giày, bạn chỉ cần rắc một lượng phấn vừa đủ vào trong giày. Bên cạnh đó, phấn rôm giúp chân khô ráo, tránh tiết mồ hôi gây ra mùi khó chịu. Lưu ý, bạn nên lau khô chân hoàn toàn trước khi rắc phấn.

*DÙNG VỚ DÀY VÀ MÁY SẤY*
Nếu đôi giày khá chật, bạn có thể xỏ vớ vào chân trước khi mang giày. Sau đó, bạn dùng máy sấy hơ vào những khu vực bên trong giày và để nguội. Nhiệt độ cao sẽ giúp giày được nới rộng hơn. Tuy nhiên, cách làm này chỉ phù hợp cho những đôi giày có chất liệu da. Bạn cũng không nên lạm dụng máy sấy quá nhiều sẽ khiến giày nhanh bị hỏng.

*DÙNG BĂNG CÁ NHÂN*

*

*
​Đây là phương pháp đơn giản nhưng vô cùng hiệu quả. Bạn dùng băng cá nhân dán vào gót chân để làm giảm ma sát và ngăn ngừa phòng rộp da khi mang giày cao gót.

*THOA KEM DƯỠNG ẨM*
Đối với những đôi giày mới, bạn sẽ gặp phải tình trạng giày bó vào chân, gây xước chân. Lúc này, kem dưỡng ẩm sẽ là gợi ý tuyệt vời dành cho bạn. Trước khi đi giày, bạn hãy bôi kem dưỡng ẩm lên chân, giúp da chân mềm mại dễ thích ứng hơn.

*DÙNG LĂN KHỬ MÙI*
Khi bạn mang giày cao gót, phần gót chân, hai bên bàn chân và ngón chân là những vùng rất dễ bị tổn thương. Vì vậy, để giảm sự ma sát giữa chân và giày. bạn hãy thử dùng lăn khử mùi thoa vào các vùng da này.

*DÙNG MIẾNG LÓT GIÀY BẰNG SILICONE*
Hiện nay, có hai loại lót mà bạn thường thấy trong các cửa hàng. Một loại dài bằng đôi chân để bảo vệ toàn bộ gót chân. Loại kia có dạng một nửa, được đặt dưới ngón chân hoặc gót chân. Các sản phẩm này có tác dụng giảm thiểu sự ma sát, hạn chế tình trạng phồng rộp da.

*

*
​*DÁN BĂNG DÍNH VÀO NGÓN ÁP ÚT VÀ NGÓN GIỮA*
Theo các chuyên gia sức khỏe, ở giữa ngón áp út và ngón giữa của bàn chân có một dây thần kinh. Việc đi giày cao gót thường xuyên sẽ gây áp lực dồn lên dây thần kinh này gây ra tình trạng đau nhức. Nghe thì có vẻ kì lạ nhưng phương pháp dán băng dính ngón út và ngón giữa có thể giúp đôi chân “dễ thở” hơn trong khi bạn đi giày cao gót.

*DÙNG BĂNG DÍNH ĐỂ TRÁNH CHÂN BỊ TRƯỢT VỀ PHÍA TRƯỚC*

*

*
​Trong trường hợp khi bạn đi giày cao gót mà chân hay bị trượt xuống dưới gây đau nhức ngón chân thì băng dính sẽ là “vị cứu tinh” hoàn hảo. Bạn có thể dán băng dính vào đáy giày và bàn chân. Lúc này, chân sẽ được cố định tránh làm tổn thương các ngón chân.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Ruby Do (7/5/21)

phấn rôm giúp chân khô ráo, tránh tiết mồ hôi gây ra mùi khó chịu. Lưu ý, bạn nên lau khô chân hoàn toàn trước khi rắc phấn


----------



## Bình Bình (7/5/21)

Mình thích đi giày cao gót lắm, nhìn dáng đi giày cao gót cũng thấy xinh hơn mà. Chỉ có điều là đau chân nên ngại đi lắm.


----------

